# 2012 Madone 5.5



## WillsDad (Aug 30, 2004)

Found some info on the 2012's on a LBS website. Click here . 

Interesting changes on the 5.5. Looks like Trek has gone back to OCLV carbon rather than the TCT used in last year's model. Also noticed that the steerer tube has been upgraded to carbon. Maybe the madone is back on my short list...


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah, I think they are going away with the TCTs. I have a 2011 Madone 4.7 with TCT and just happened to see the 2012's, which are now OCLV.


----------



## grashoverride (Jun 1, 2009)

The carbon is the same. They just changed the name. Now you don't have TCT on 3, 4 and 5 series, instead you have OCLV 300, 400 and 500, which is the same old TCT made in Taiwan carbon. The 6 series use the best OCLV 600, which is made in USA.


----------



## gringo grande (Aug 27, 2011)

It was my understanding that the 3,4 and 5 series OCLV carbon is now licensed to be manufactured in Taiwan.The 6 series is US made OCLV.


----------

